# Martial Art Equipment Review Sites?



## Hawke (Feb 5, 2007)

Greetings and Salutations!

Does anyone know of any websites here or another place that has reviews on martial art equipment?

Good quality gi?

Good quality sparring pads, mouth piece, gloves, cup?

Good quality weapons? (Staves, knives, swords, escrima sticks, etc)?

Thank you in advance,
Hawke


----------

